# MSI Big bang z77 mpower WIFI problems



## adamsypul (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new here on this forum even if I already used it as a information source. Anyway, I have a problem to turn on/access the WIFI which is on my motherboard so that it work. I managed to get a signal for 15 min, it worked then suddenly it says limited internet, pushed troubleshoot and "bang" gone. Now I don't even have the possibility to connect to WIFI, all it wants to connect to is bluetooth and cable. When im trying to set up a network, all that is possible is cable again. Can you please help me out? I had alot of problem with my PC, since june 2012 it was on service, and now finally i manage to get it back with this new motherboard but can't access it.

thanks,
adamsypul


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 18, 2013)

This module can be removed form the board Maybe it is a bit loose?


If not, you're best bet is to talk to MSI about getting a replacement module, perhaps. I used this board and it's WiFi for several weeks without issue.


----------



## adamsypul (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks

It was showing as an undentified object and after removing the drivers, and restarting the PC it worked. Tell me how fast internet do you get on it? Is it stable? at some points its all fine for 30 sec and then it slows down to kb from my normal 8mb internet, was just wondering if you experience the same or not. If not, internet company here i call


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 18, 2013)

I have not had any issues. My internet is 25 Mb/s, and I get the full speed of that, beyond that, I don't do any internal networking within my house. I did game on it for hours and hours without any issues, no perceptible lag, etc.


----------



## adamsypul (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks.
I don't know what going on with it but it works for some time, then it slow down to crazy slow values and the it says "No internet access". Whenever i troubleshoot that problem, it tries to reinstall my driver for the Wifi and it fail, so then im stuck with no internet, trying for hours to make it work. Any thought? Maybe what is the problem? How to fix it? And no, I did not check the connection btw motherboard and the adapter yet, did not come around to it yet.


----------

